# Pairing a couple of leopards



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm breeding a couple of leopards again next year, and most have already been decides upon. I'm having a little trouble with one female, as I still can't decide what to buy and pair her with. 

She is a Talbino blazing blizzard. 
I'm thinking Diablo blanco or Ember at the moment, however I'm not entirely sure. 
What would you all suggest? I'm really stuck on this little girl. I've written up so many possibilities for her, yet am still stumped.

I'm not a fan of enigma in any way shape or form. So please don't suggest anything with enigma genetics.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As always, it depends whether you want a long term project, or instant results.
I absolutely love SSBB's, so if it were my project I would look to get the snow gene in there (preferably in the form of a Mack BB) and in the second available season pair for SSBB's.

Alternatively anything Tremper, Blizzard or Dom/Co dom based will give 1st year visuals.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Long term  I haven't got any plans that are short term xD Unless my females turn out to have hidden hets anyway. 

Thank you for the ideas


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

so your female is a tremper hypo blizzard so no eclipse so you would not get them morph off her i would try find a mack snow hypo blizzard to her to get 
1/2 Tremper Albino Blizzard Hypo
1/2 Tremper Albino Blizzard Mack Snow Hypo

i have a pairing for next year that will give me 1/16 chance of a DB tremper blazing blizzard het eclipse female to a mack snow tremper blazing blizzard het DB you need both animals to hold all the genes to make one 


hope that helps 


Paul


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

No. She is a blazing blizzard of the Talbino strain. No hypo. 
Blazing blizzard is simply an albino blizzard, I was stating which strain of albino she was. I'm well aware that she isnt eclipse, no pretty red eyes and no White wash nose.

IF I bred her to a Mack BB I would get 1/2 BB 1/2 Mack Talbino blizzard AKA mack BB. So I would be getting towards what was stated. 
If bred to a DB I'd end up with all BB het eclipse


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah very true miss read the first part thought you said a hybino blizzard yeah the DB breeding would give you het eclipse to breed on to make DB with that i go the raptor het blizzard route as then your not get so many blizzard looking hatchling 

good luck


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Okies  Yeah no hybino here. Although one of my babies that was bought as sunglow is looking more chocolate hybino xD Sooo is a possibility that I will end up with one. 

Think I may end up going the snow route. It would tie in with another breeding project rather nicely. Only time will tell


----------

